# Small Fugue for Organ



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Two voices. I play it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fsmall-fugue-for-organ


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I like it!


----------

